# Low watt tube amps (15w or less)



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!

One of my friend guitarist is lookin for a low watt tube amp
Due to the almost none available around here,he figure getting one from
the net
He would like to know about a few, that you had a chance to try
We both try the tiny terror...he was quite sastified
But since there lot of boutique builder availble tru the web
I tought it was better to ask you guys
he is willing to pay 600-800$ range..so i know he can get probally better than a TT(seems like a lot of low-watt are british...)

Thanks 

Frank


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

There aren't many boutique amps (even small wattage ones) in that price range, but if he's willing to go down to 5 watts there's the Valvetrain concord

http://www.valvetrainamps.com/

If he likes Tweeds there's Lil Dawg amps:

http://www.littledawgamps.com/amps.htm

and one of the members here is selling a Badcat Minicat for that range.

THe new Vox Night Train is going to be 6-700 canadian, the clips sound cool but I haven't heard it in person yet.

http://www.voxamps.com/us/modernclassic/nighttrain/

For a bit more there's the Dr.Z Carmen Ghia

http://www.drzamps.com/ghia.html

And the very cool Hayseed amps (899$ USD for a 15 watt head):

http://www.valvetechamps.com/theamp.htm#

Simon Jarratt from Kingsley amps is going to make a new small box 15 watt amp, for 999$ usd.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Traynor YCV 15 Blue, if he can find one. Mine has left me desiring for nothing except a little extra clean headroom -- still, it has considerably more than the Blues Junior. Plenty of gain on tap that can go from smooth to raunchy depending on the settings and the guitar plugged into it.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Simon Jarratt from Kingsley amps is going to make a new small box 15 watt amp, for 999$ usd. 

Really? That sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Heheh i would like to know if someone can look at ONTARIOMAXIMUS on youtube..and tell me about is stuff..
since im stuck with a dial-up connect..i cant even look at videos..
he is a boutique amp builder doing hot-roded Tiny terror and marshall low watt amp

thanks


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Simon Jarratt from Kingsley amps is going to make a new small box 15 watt amp, for 999$ usd.
> 
> Really? That sounds awesome!!!!


Yep, got the news straight from the man himself a month or so ago.

Its up on the site now:

http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/untitled/earl.html


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, I noticed Zdogma suggested the Dr. Z Carmen Ghia. If that's out of his price range, there's also the Z Mini, which sounds amazing from the sound clips. Very simple amp, though -- may be good or bad depending on what he likes.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

+1 for the mini Z.....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Are you looking for a combo or head?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Are you looking for a combo or head?


Combo..whould be better,but head olso if info on appropriate speakers wattage and ohm is suppilied

I personaly made a very bad move regarding amp vs speakers things


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no suggestions for the epi valve line?

Blackheart makes some low-wattage amps

Laney Lionheart?

Zvex Nano head

what's the wattage on the THD Univalve?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Andy said:


> Traynor YCV 15 Blue, if he can find one. Mine has left me desiring for nothing except a little extra clean headroom -- still, it has considerably more than the Blues Junior. Plenty of gain on tap that can go from smooth to raunchy depending on the settings and the guitar plugged into it.



...yep. i've had mine for about a year. its just about flawless, aside from the fact that traynor, for some reason, no longer makes it.

mine has lots of clean headroom, but my band is not very loud.

can't recommend it highly enough.

-dh


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

if he can use a soldering Iron look into a trinity kit


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

soldierscry said:


> if he can use a soldering Iron look into a trinity kit


Trinity kit???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Trinity sell amps in a build it yourself kit.

Their amps are quite popular, they reportedly offer good support during the build..... and they are Canadian. 

Dave


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Is those are easy n off for a Newbie to start with?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.ckamps.com


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hehe have you try the roctal? 
Look like a nice little amp...But was not impress by the Demo
Happen often


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

There olso that 14watt tube amp called the "DaisyCutter"..Made by OntarioMaximus.... Phaez Amp or sumthing like that
Good thing had been said about it on the GearPage....
Anyone knows about it?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

also www.ax84.com - could build a P1


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> also www.ax84.com - could build a P1


What is a p1?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Did you even click the supplied link?
> 
> http://shop.dobermanamps.com/product-p/kit-p1.htm


Get off my back Pauly )

i did..n didnt found the p1 thing..really


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Geek said:


> http://www.ckamps.com


I really liked the Roctal,Warm n crunchy 
And the overall looks of it,is really Nice


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

How about the Fender Pro Junior?


----------



## dustyoldamp (Dec 29, 2008)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Hi!
> 
> One of my friend guitarist is lookin for a low watt tube amp
> Due to the almost none available around here,he figure getting one from
> ...


70's silverface fender champs go for around $300-350 and can do it all from a sweet clean to a nasty bite with no pedals.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

For the folks in Quebec have you checked out this place?

http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php

ValveTrain 205 1x8 Combo goes for us$900
http://www.music123.com/ValveTrain-205-5W-1x8-Tube-Guitar-Combo-Amp-483554-i1432767.Music123

At Diffusion-Audio it is cdn$890
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16416&category_id=333


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

www.MackAmps.com. Heatseeker HS-18.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi guys, thanks for all the plugs, much appreciated. I don't know about music123 but we are trying really hard to offer pricing that matches the internet. :smilie_flagge17:

Further to that, we try to present the full list of options right on each product page so that you can cost and compare, in order to get the exact product you want. Of course, we are always available to assist and offer recommendations via phone, email or pm.

We have our second shipment of Valvetrain Concords in transit to us as I write. This amp has been our fastest seller yet. The idea is instead of buying a Chinese amp and then modding this and changing that, one gets the whole package ready to roll, and rock....and in the end, it'll be a way better amp, with a resale and a warranty!!!

FYI: We also have the brand new Cornford Roadhouse 30W 1x12 combos coming from the UK in March for the tone with gain freaks (at a super price too). All this available to try at Moog Audio 3828 St Laurent, Montreal

Andy
www.diffusion-audio.com


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

amphead said:


> www.MackAmps.com. Heatseeker HS-18.


If I were looking for an amp... a Mack would be on the top of the list.


----------

